# Wader care



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I invested in some expensive (expensive to me anyway) Simms waders, looking for any suggestions to make my investment last as long as possible. The only thing that I really know to do is to hang them up after use and let them air dry, any care you can share past that would be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sprig (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice! Neoprene? Allow them to dry well after each use inside and out. Clean any dirt or grime off of them after each use and store them out of the sun.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Boots or did you get some bootie? I mean stocking foot? For the stocking foot, they make some socks that will go over those to wear out first from sand and gravel that may get in your boots - that could eventually lead to a leak. If you have stocking foot waders and can feel a rock in there, get it out.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

You will love your Simms (BTW, Simms hasn't made neoprene waders for something like 450 years! or at least it seems like it). The most important part of Gore Tex waders is getting the inside dry first. Even though they are breathable, perspiration still builds up. Just remember to turn the inside out after you are done fishing. I would check for pinhole leaks on a regular basis as well. To check for the leaks turn the waders inside out and fill a small spray bottle up with Alcohol and sray the inside lightly. Any puntcures to the Gore Tex will turn purple.


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

I have had some Gore tex for about six years and I don't do much to care for them, and they still work great. Like flyguy said, dry the inside also. I just pull them off of me inside out after fishing, and let them sit for overnight to dry out my persperation. Then I turn them right-side-out, and hang them up by their straps until I use them again. I don't know if there is a right or wrong way, but mine have lasted for six years and are still in great shape.

They are expensive. I want mine to last forever. Or at least another six years.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I generally hang them upside down but have not turned them inside out.


----------

